
Trump Administration Suspends All EPA Enforcement Citing Coronavirus - noradbase
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2020/mar/27/trump-pollution-laws-epa-allows-companies-pollute-without-penalty-during-coronavirus
======
steve_g
Read what EPA actually said. It's not unreasonable.

[https://www.epa.gov/sites/production/files/2020-03/documents...](https://www.epa.gov/sites/production/files/2020-03/documents/oecamemooncovid19implications.pdf)

------
frogperson
Could this administration look any more like a bunch of comic book villains?

------
soycello
jfc

